# Paint Creek 09-16-02



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

A change of pace at work, Fire Fighting Training for the Emerency Response team at the Proving Grounds north of Romeo got me together with a friend I don't see much. He works with me but on Afternoons and since he is on day shift all week we took advantage of the time to fish together. All day our breaks were filled with Fishing Story after fishing Story and we decided to Hit the Paint after work. What a Beautiful night! We started our Fishing with a small Steelhead Smolt on my 1st cast. As we continued upstream I let Jared lead and was showing him the river and where to cast as he has not done much river trout fishing. He had the same bait on as I did, and only after he made several casts in each likely spot did I start casting. I really want ed him to hook into a decent Brown. Well, I ended up catching 3 decent Browns even though he was casting in the same spots numerous times before I even started casting. Jared still had a blast seeing these beautiful trout caught and managed a nice Steelhead Smolt that didn't make the Pictures We also saw "Whitie" the White Peacock again in the same tree...I sure hope Peacacks can get out of trees I would hate to think it was stuck there all this time! Here are a few pics of these colorful Browns and all were released unharmed to be caught again!

The 1st Brown...









"Whitie" the White Peacock Saying "Hello" Again!









2nd Brown









Brown Number 3...


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Nice fish Don. Glad you could make it out. I need to get over there soon before the season ends.

John


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Nice pics Don. Is that a wild peacock, I've never seen a white one.

Marc


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Marc, I don't know...I have heard it is a escaped pet by I am not sure...It is always near the same area when I fish there...Mabey I should ask Boehr if it will survive the winter??? What do ya think?


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Only in the city will you find a white peacock while fishing. Some weirdo probably breeds them around there.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> _Originally posted by mickey _
> *Only in the city will you find a white peacock while fishing. Some weirdo probably breeds them around there. *


I don't know, Mickey...I haven't seen any "Albino" People around there.....LMAO


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

He's there. He just sits in his house and breeds his albino bird army for the final takeover of the planet and it all starts in Rochester.  
The bird you saw was #32476. He is a commander in the 16th batallion featheredflock class Aves programmed to take over the Washington area on "the day of reckoning". He wanted to size up his opponent.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

LMAO! I thought I was Abuducted by Aliens Last Night...


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Maybe it's a snow-peacock.

Kinda cool to see that some of these trout survided the drought and high temps


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Man I was Surprized too...What really gets me is the Number of Steelhead Smolts in there too, TONS and Very Acrobatic when ya catch them....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hi Don ,
The small creeks are what makes Michigan's STEEL population what it is today , it isn't necessarily the "Green BoyZ" truck that brings the might to the rivers!!!
AFAIK - there was an old couple near where I used to live in Wyoming (MI) that raised peafowl , and they should be able to winter over no problem as long as they can get shelter -- not like chickens though!!!!! , I think it's kinda cool myself , and BTW they are MEAN!!!! So no tryin' to feed it -- you might lose a finger!!!
 Robert

http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/3up.asp?SID=844636&SHD=34&id=8


http://www.gamebird.com/peacock.html


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks SFW...He always GLARES at me....


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

But if ya do get close to 'em....I could really use some more white hackle! lol


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Dangit Yps!!
If I had known , my step-daughter just whacked 4 of our meat chickens today!!!
O well better luck next time....
"I feel like chicken tonite"...
lol


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I'll bet our white feathered friend is part of the new-high tech RIVER WATCH program.


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Nice catch N_O, haven't been on the board for a while...

How late can you fish the Paint?? Is it closed now?


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Closed Sept. 30.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Had some time on my hands and just looked at Sfw's Links again...man I think that is and albino Peacock case it looked just like these pics only White...










It's Tail was ALOT longer the 1st time I saw him but has since got shoter...I didn't get a pic the 1st time of the tail... 
Here is a pic, Inagine the tail long like above...


----------

